# Buffalo BP-J6 Jointer



## Fiddler1 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just purchased a Buffalo BP-J6 6" Jointer. Love it so far, makes perfect joints. It is missing the blade guard. does any one where I might find one, or one that I can adapt to fit.?
thanks, John


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would consider making one out of MDF or the such. I made one for the old 6" jointer that I fixed up. Works great.


----------



## Fiddler1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, it just never occurred to me to make one out of wood.. yours looks extremely functional, and that's all I need.. Incidentally, nothing wrong with the looks either. Looks just fine to me.
trying to figure out how the spring works. Thanks for posting.. 
Most jointers I've tried would snipe at the ends or gouge and needed lots of tweaking and setting up, but this one is perfect. Joined several boards excellent. pretty much seamless, except for color of boards wouldn't see the seam, so it deserves a blade guard. lol


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's a couple more pics. If I need to run a full 6" thru, I can pop the guard off quickly. Most times, I am only jointing smaller stuff. It works although a little shade tree in the construction.


----------



## Fiddler1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Great thanks very much. These last pics clear up the spring hookup. Most of my joining are boards on edge. I make bowls & baskets out of boards so I have to laminate them together. Sometimes I need 12" wide boards. Sometimes a few boards are not flat so I have to do them that way too mostly 5" or 4".
Thanks again.
John


----------

